# exécuter un script bash en cliquant dessus ?



## mathusalem (19 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous !


je voulais rendre ce petit script exécutable en cliquant dessus dans le finder


```
#/bin/bash
cd /Applications/Dominions3.app/Contents/Resources/
../MacOS/Dominions3 -w --statfile --scoredump
```

J'ai bien mis les droits (chmod 755), mais il continu à me l'ouvrir avec l'éditeur de texte (logique quand même).

en me balandant sur des forums, des gens disaient qu'il fallait faire un applescript avec la commande "do shell script", mais là je n'y connais rien du tout :rose: 


vous connaissez un autre moyen ?


Merci !


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> 
> je voulais rendre ce petit script exécutable en cliquant dessus dans le finder
> ...


appel ton fichier qqch.command &#231;a devrait fonctionner


----------



## mathusalem (19 Septembre 2007)

malheureusement non, il s'obstine à vouloir l'ouvrir dans smultron :hein:


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> malheureusement non, il s'obstine à vouloir l'ouvrir dans smultron :hein:


Bah alors une solution encore plus con ^^ : command+i sur le fichier, puis dans ouvrir avec, tu choisi Terminal.app


----------



## mathusalem (19 Septembre 2007)

ah ça fonctionne, mais c'est pas très propre, cette fenêtre du term qui s'ouvre devant 


enfin c'est déjà ça, merci


----------



## obi wan (19 Septembre 2007)

automator, tu tapes 'shell' dans le champ de recherche... tu copies-colles ton script &#224; la place de celui qui est par d&#233;faut, puis > enregistrer sous, type : Application... Ay&#233; ya plus de moche fenetre terminal mais juste un petit truc qui te dit que &#231;a tourne dans la barre en haut vers l'heure.


----------



## mathusalem (19 Septembre 2007)

ah ça marche super bien !


Merci pour tout


----------



## tatouille (20 Septembre 2007)

```
cd /Applications/Dominions3.app/Contents/Resources/../MacOS/Dominions3 -w --statfile --scoredump

?????????????????????

cd /Applications/Dominions3.app/Contents/MacOS/Dominions3 -w --statfile --scoredump
```


----------

